

Getting more out of psql (The PostgreSQL CLI) - deuteronimi
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2013/02/21/more-out-of-psql/
More key Postgres insights. From Big ideas to small, invaluable tips...<p>\h alter table! Who Knew?
======
jeltz
This is an excellent article about how to better use psql.

